# Thawing food?



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

I just read the preparing frozen food thread in the saved topics and was wondering what is the best way to thaw frozen food? Some said to defrost in microwave or to soak in water but I soak my food in vitachem won't soaking in water remove nutrients?

Also I have catfish soaking in vitachem right now and I'm thawing a talapia filet. When I take the catfish out can I us the leftover vitachem to soak the talapia?


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

brian519 said:


> I just read the preparing frozen food thread in the saved topics and was wondering what is the best way to thaw frozen food? Some said to defrost in microwave or to soak in water but I soak my food in vitachem won't soaking in water remove nutrients?
> 
> Also I have catfish soaking in vitachem right now and I'm thawing a talapia filet. When I take the catfish out can I us the leftover vitachem to soak the talapia?


Thaw at room temp
Yes def. reuse the vitachem, you can also dump the left left overs into the tank
Dont use the microwave, its like nuking your food, it destroys most of the nutrients


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I never use a microwave, and any left over vitachem or zoe gets dumped in my tanks. Why not?


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Does soaking in water remove nutrients?


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

brian519 said:


> Does soaking in water remove nutrients?


I'm not sure...I just leave it in a bowl until thawed.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

if you soak your food in vitachem before you freeze it, you should thaw it at room temp because thawing it in water will take some of the vitachem off... you could always just freeze your food and soak in vitachem after it's thawed, then you can thaw at room temp or in water if you're in a hurry.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm not in a hurry I just want to set up a routine for thawing food. From the info received it looks like I'll be thawing food at room temp. I cut the catfish into 1/2" cubes about how long does it take to unthaw?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

15-20 minutes


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

brian519 said:


> I'm not in a hurry I just want to set up a routine for thawing food. From the info received it looks like I'll be thawing food at room temp. I cut the catfish into 1/2" cubes about how long does it take to unthaw?


About an hour or so. The longer the better really. Keep in mind that P's are scavengers, and the deader the food smells, the better chances your P will eat it. If I rush the thaw, sometimes a few of the picky eaters won't touch it.


----------



## Mason1 (Jan 18, 2010)

I just know ahead of time that im going to be feeding them that night. So I just take some shrimp out of the freezer in the morning and let it sit in the fridge all day until im ready.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

I put the frozen food in a cup , I add some vita chem and let it thaw for about an 1.5hrs.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

I put mine in containers in the frg over night all good the next day


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

bigshawn said:


> I put mine in containers in the frg over night all good the next day


Good idea


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Thaw in cool water. Cool-cold water will thaw faster than warm water. Plus it will retain nutrients better. I learned that way back in grade shool in home ec class.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

^^^ thats right

i take a liitle bag and put some tank water in that then put the shrimp in, its unthaw's in about 4 minutes


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

i use the microwave with a watchful eye....when soft i remove, its
not cooked just on defrost then rinse with water


----------



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> ^^^ thats right
> 
> i take a liitle bag and put some tank water in that then put the shrimp in, its unthaw's in about 4 minutes


 Hey JZ.....
When you "unthaw" your food wouldn't you be freezing it..








I don't know about you but I "Thaw" my food before feeding...


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

^^^^









Just out of curiosity, Why do you use tank water to thaw out food?
You could just use tap water and a bowl is easier also


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I use luke warm water in a cup and add what I wanna feed. 15 minutes later I feed it. never gave a thought to vitamins lurking out or whatever, seems like it would just be the surface of the food anyway. Theres stuff inside ya know?

btw whats vitachem?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

vitachem is a liquid vitamin supplement that you can soak your food in before you feed it to your fish


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

I thaw out overnight in the fridge. Just put the frozen piece of fish in a tupperware or bowl. You will be good to go the next day.


----------

